# Reguły udev i ttyACM

## outkay

Witam.

Do mojego samsunga potrzebne mi jest ttyACM0.. W gentoo go nie ma, więc tworze plik /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules   i oto jego zawartość :

```
KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", NAME="ttyACM%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0770"
```

Jednak po restarcie kompa bez zmian.. Czemu? Gdzie zrobiłem błąd?

----------

## mistix

Tzn a w jajku masz odpowiednio skonfigurowane to co potrzeba do obsługi tego urządzenia w jaju ? Bo to tylko gdy udev wykryje to urządzenia stworzy sobie w swoich zasobach, że coś takiego istnieje i nada mu odpowiednią nazwę i prawa.

----------

## Dagger

Zakladam ze telefon jest podlaczony przez USB

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Wlacz ponizsza opcje:

Device Drivers -> USB Support -> USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

Jezeli wlaczyles jako modul, to:

```

make modules

make modules_install

```

podlaczasz telefon i dziala

----------

